# where is the best place to stay?



## huh1968 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Im looking to make plans to come to Pensacola maybe 2nd week of April..I would love to beable to find a place to stay on a lagoon and beach at a reasonable price..can you recommend a 2 bedroom condo to stay that is like walking distance to a lagoon and beach and close to the fishing pier?


----------



## Jcrowe (Jan 13, 2012)

If you are military you can stay at blue angel rec center


----------



## BeNez (Jul 14, 2008)

The pearl in navarre very nice great price right next to navarre pier!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

www.vrbo.com

Look here


----------

